# New Kindle App available for iPad and iPhone



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/12/amazon-serves-up-a-nice-update-to-its-kindle-app-with-goodreads-integration-and-more

From the site:



> Easily the biggest improvement is Goodreads integration. That allows readers to share book progress, selected quotes, and more from the Kindle app. Users can connect to the popular Amazon-owned site by heading to Settings, Social Networking.
> 
> New Kindle users can now also start reading more quickly. A new service, powered by Goodreads, will show users personalized book sample suggestions that they can download and read for free.
> 
> Just for iPad/iPad mini users, the Book Browser mode allows readers to view more information about a book by simply tapping its cover. Some of the details you can find out include the book description and customer reviews.


Betsy


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I really like the idea of this. I'm off to try it now. Thanks, Betsy.


----------

